# treating ich



## siliconslik (Nov 5, 2004)

a new fish introduced ich into my tank so i bought Jungle Ich treatment yesterday and dosed last night after a large water change and addition of salt. the directions said to change 25% of the water 24 hours later and then the treatment could be repeated. i did that tonight, but my question is how many days in a row could i treat the tank and when can i expect the ich to clear up? i am moving on sunday, so i am a little concerned that the fish my get stressed out and relapse. anyone have any advice?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

heres what i know about ich


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

raise the temp and use salt that should keep them ok........ also i dont even do a water change but if you have carbon in your filter media you might wanna take it out when treating a tank for ich. also leave the lights off because sometimes the lights can reduce the effectiveness of the medicine


----------



## siliconslik (Nov 5, 2004)

cool thanks for the info guys. i didnt know that light will reduce the effectiveness of the meds so i will keep them off. so should i dose for about a week then to assure that the lifecycle of the parasites will not be a problem in erradicating them? also do i only dose for the amount of water that i take out each time i do a water change or do i do a full dose for the entire tank each time?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

siliconslik said:


> cool thanks for the info guys. i didnt know that light will reduce the effectiveness of the meds so i will keep them off. so should i dose for about a week then to assure that the lifecycle of the parasites will not be a problem in erradicating them? also do i only dose for the amount of water that i take out each time i do a water change or do i do a full dose for the entire tank each time?
> [snapback]1135380[/snapback]​


Yes thats correct, if you flip 20 gallons of water only redose for 20 gallons.

I wouldnt go crazy and do big gravel vacs or anything during treatment.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i dont do water changes while i treat. i change once a week and i just change b4 i treat the tank for ick and then treat 2-3 times after the original treatment its always gone by 3rd treatment for me. i use ick guard and get it from walmart for farily cheap


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

rocksalt or treat it with non ich its a blue chemical, these seem to work best for me when i got ich. you should set up a quarantine tank for new fish to make sure that they don't have anything. leave them in the hospital tank for at least a couple days. and you can use this tank to treat them or other sick fish.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I personally like to use just salt and raised temperatures for the treatment of ich. Chemicals should be reserved for absolute ememgencies.

But if what you are doing is working for you,









Any updates for us as on the condition of your fish?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Be very cautious using Ich meds. Not familiar with your product but if it contains malachite green i would be very wary. P's are very sensitive to it and it may be best if you treat at half dosage if you insist on using the meds. Not sure on the effectiveness at half dosage. A sure cure for ich is raising the temperature to like 88 degrees and placing 1 teaspoon of predissolved salt per gallon for 3 straight days then leaving it in there for 2 weeks. Then remove the salt by partial water changes.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Be very cautious using Ich meds. Not familiar with your product but if it contains malachite green i would be very wary. P's are very sensitive to it and it may be best if you treat at half dosage if you insist on using the meds. Not sure on the effectiveness at half dosage. A sure cure for ich is raising the temperature to like 88 degrees and placing 1 teaspoon of predissolved salt per gallon for 3 straight days then leaving it in there for 2 weeks. Then remove the salt by partial water changes.
> [snapback]1139405[/snapback]​


Not only are piranhas sensitive to malachite green, but it also a known carcinogen to humans.

Again, chemicals should always be used as a last resort.


----------

